# 2 LOOK & video link inside



## snowkei (Nov 15, 2007)

hello ladies, I did this look several days ago!
orange & green! haha

I dont like my hair now...
I've missed my long, curly hair...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
























what I use

*[face]*
RMK cream foundation #102

*[eyes]*
Paul & Joe eye gloss #01
MAC e/s #big t . Fab & flashy. Carbon
MAC fluidine #blacktrack. uppity
ardell lashes #dreamies

*[cheeks]*
MAC blush #peaches
MAC glimmershimmer #astral rays

*[lips]*
RMK l/s #20
RMK l/g #28



and here are 2 video tutorial link *IN CHINESE *for this look

if u can understand Chinese then u may view the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.eye makeup
http://www.pixnet.net/photo/snowkei/71739346
2.false lashes.highlight.shadow and blush
http://www.pixnet.net/photo/snowkei/71739810

PW: MUmakeup  (dont hotlink ,thanks)


and the other look



















What I use

*[face]*
RMK cream foundation #102

*[eyes]*
MAC Metal-X e/s #6th sin
MAC e/s #humid
MAC mineralize duo e/s #mi'lady
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
UD glitter liner #Pyrotechnics
ardell lashes #111

*[cheek]*
MAC blush #prism
BB ssb #gold

*[lips]*
Dior ultra nude #265
Dior ultra shine reflect #537


and here are 3 video link, still *CHINESE*
PW: MUmakeup

1.eye makeup
http://www.pixnet.net/photo/snowkei/71925583
2.fake inner corner & eyebrow
http://www.pixnet.net/photo/snowkei/71935308
3.highlight & blush
http://www.pixnet.net/photo/snowkei/71948330

(dont hotlink,thanks)


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: I dont like my hair...2look & video link inside*

Your looks are amazing!!! I always get so happy when i see your posts!! That 1st look is awesome!!!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: I dont like my hair...2look & video link inside*

lovely!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: I dont like my hair...2look & video link inside*

I do too. Such fantastic looks. Always.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 15, 2007)

I miss your long hair too! I like you both in short and long hair, but you're too gorgeous with the old long look. Grow it back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love the looks, awesome as always *have no new comments for you*

Can't I watch the videos without understanding chinese? I would love to see it (I can't see anything opened in your links).


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 15, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 15, 2007)

You have major skills!  Amazing.


----------



## nunu (Nov 15, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 15, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Love the 2nd one!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 15, 2007)

gorgeous! and how r the metal-X's?


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 15, 2007)

Your talent always amazes me.  These are so B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Love both looks.........


----------



## Lizz (Nov 15, 2007)

I Cant View Anything From You Links!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 16, 2007)

Both looks are gorgeous!


----------



## fingie (Nov 16, 2007)

You can pull of any color combo, I'm so jealous!  Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## xabi (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the FOTD and video's Snowkei!
To the ladies,who can't watch the video's:
you have to fill in the password to see the video's.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 16, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## macface (Nov 16, 2007)

lovely


----------



## entipy (Nov 16, 2007)

I love that first look! The second one is cute; it reminds me of a watermelon.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 16, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 16, 2007)

Gorgeous, as usual. The second look reminds me of Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It looks like your hair is growing pretty fast! It'll back long again in no time.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 16, 2007)

You are seriously, amazingly talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't view your videos either


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 16, 2007)

very vibrant and beautiful


----------



## user79 (Nov 17, 2007)

I also can't see any videos. Could up upload them on youtube maybe? I'm sure a lot of people would love to see it, it doesn't matter if it's in CHinese.


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xabi* 

 
_Thanks for the FOTD and video's Snowkei!
To the ladies,who can't watch the video's:
you have to fill in the password to see the video's._

 

hmm...do you happen to know what the password is to view them?

EDIT: nevermind, snowkei said it in her post, my b!


----------



## user79 (Nov 17, 2007)

The pw is MUmakeup as she stated in her 1st post. But, I'm getting nothing but ???? on the page because I don't have Chinese letters on my computer.


----------



## stephie06 (Nov 17, 2007)

that's so hot! i can't wait for metal-x to come out here, that looks AMAZING!


----------



## dp3 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the videos! It's great to see how you created your gorgeous FOTDs and I got to improve my Chinese.


----------



## Pei (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Girlie, kudos to u!

You sounded really ke ai on video =)

Not as "cold" as I always thought you are =D

You have reallllly amazing skin! May I know wht skin pdt do u use?


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The pw is MUmakeup as she stated in her 1st post. But, I'm getting nothing but ???? on the page because I don't have Chinese letters on my computer._

 
MissC, I don't have chinese letter on my computer either but when you click on her link there's a tiny box in the bottom center with two Chinese characters beside it - enter the pw MUmakeup in the box and then click on the two character button and voila you're in! HTH


----------



## slowhoney (Nov 22, 2007)

Pyrotechnics looks awesome there.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 22, 2007)

You look so pretty! So talented I'm so jealous!


----------



## bjorne_again (Nov 23, 2007)

those are both BEAUTIFUL! =) you are wonderful!


----------



## cindylicious (Nov 23, 2007)

very good video tutorial!!! very details in explaning the application & blending technique!! hope to get more video tutorial from you!! so gorgeous!!


----------



## RoseMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You look hot as always.  Have you figured out a way to prevent Metal X to crease on the eye lids?  I am getting that !!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 25, 2007)

you are one of the best!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 25, 2007)

You are soo soo pretty. I love the first picture.  You could wear just eyeliner by itself and still be gorgeous.  =)


----------



## M.I.A. (Nov 26, 2007)

i ALWAYS enjoy your posts


----------



## snowkei (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks all^^ and I would learn to edit the video... when I finish them I'll upload the video on youtube


----------



## makeuplover1487 (Dec 7, 2007)

i personally think your hair looks great and your makeup is beautiful


----------

